# Seared Scallops over Risotto



## jerseyjay14 (Jan 25, 2008)

The girlfriend was out tonite so i was just cooking for one... since she hates seafood it was certainly time to get some for myself.  I made a cheesy Risotto and seared some scallops with a little paprika.  came out pretty good.... ​












*Ingredients:*

-1 cup Aborrio rice
-2 cups of veggie stock
-2 cups of water
-4 large scallops
-1 splash of white wine
-1/4 cup fresh parsley, chopped
- paprikka

for the sauce

- 1/2 cup cream
- 1/4 cup grated romano cheese
- 1/4 cup grated parmasean
- 1/4 cup grated NY champagne chedder or any white cheddar
- butter
- flour
- black pepper
*
Directions:* 

add the aborio rice to a pot and add enough liquid to fully submerge it.  simmer and stir constantly until liquid is absorbed.  continue adding more liquid making sure it is sumberged until the rice is soft and cooked.  add more water stock then i listed if need be.

in a sauce pan, make a roux and add half the cream.  over a very low flame mix in the cheeses 1 table spoon at a time stirring constantly.  do not add more cheese until the tablespoon you put in has completely melted and the mixture is smooth.  this sauce takes time and patience but its worth it!  add more cream once it gets a bit thick.  once all the cheese is in, add some black pepper and stir.  then immeditely stir the cheese sauce into the risotto.

add some oil to a cast iron pan or skillet on medium high heat.  just as it begins to smoke add the scallops and sear for about 2 minutes on each side or until a nice golden brown.  add a splash of wine, reduce heat and season with paprika while cooking an addition minute.  

serve hot over the risotto.  garnish with the fresh parsley

​


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 25, 2008)

MMM! Looks like heaven.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 25, 2008)

Looks absolutely wonderful, I just love seafood and one of the wifes favorites is scallops!


----------



## college_cook (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice job on the sear!


----------



## jerseyjay14 (Jan 27, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Looks absolutely wonderful, I just love seafood and one of the wifes favorites is scallops!



thanks.... wish the GF liked seafood.... id make it every night!


----------



## jerseyjay14 (Jan 28, 2008)

added the recipe upon request...


----------



## Bilby (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey I did something similar on Friday night although not as picturesque as yours JJ!!

Mine was bacon, sliced courgettes and scallops in garlic, white wine and cream over steamed rice. Hope yours was as tasty as mine was!!


----------



## jerseyjay14 (Jan 28, 2008)

Bilby said:


> Hey I did something similar on Friday night although not as picturesque as yours JJ!!
> 
> Mine was bacon, sliced courgettes and scallops in garlic, white wine and cream over steamed rice. Hope yours was as tasty as mine was!!



that sounds great... i dont really like bacon but ill certainly have to try that out substituting with proscuitto


----------

